# PB connexion bluetooth soundlink de Bose



## SONILOVE (10 Décembre 2011)

La connexion de ma nouvelle enceinte SoundLink wireless de Bose est parfaite avec l'IPAD et le jumelage en bluetooth impossible avec mon Macbook 10.6.8
Que faire ?
cordialement.
soni


----------



## vinsous75 (5 Janvier 2012)

La solution est simple mais pas dite dans le manuel :

Il faut que tu réinitialise ton enceinte en cliquant pendant 10 secondes sur le bouton bluetooth jusqu'au bip (dit dans le manuel) mais AUSSI que tu appuie pendant 10 seconde sur le bouton "mute" (couper le son) jusqu'à ce que tous les voyant lumineux s'allument pour réinitialiser ton enceinte.
Après tu peux jumeler sans souci !
A plus


----------



## zzztimzzz (9 Janvier 2012)

Hello,
j'ai un peu le même problème... Ma config est un peu pareil puisque j'ai un Mac Book Pro de 2006 dont les caractéristiques sont les suivantes: 
2.16 GHz intel core duo, mémoire 1Go 667 DR2 SDRAM; logiciel Bluetooth Apple :	2.1.9f10.

Mon problème est que l'ordinateur reconnait l'enceinte en bluetooth mais refuse de se connecter...
J'ai essayé avec d'autres appareils et l'enceinte les reconnait; tout comme le Mac reconnait mon téléphone portable Sony Ericson.
Et j'ai essayé le fait de réinitialiser l'enceinte Bose... ans succès.
Pensez-vous qu'il faut que j'équipe l'ordi d'une clé bluetooth car le logiciel interne de la bécane est trop vieux?
Merci!


----------



## lezedany (21 Mars 2012)

vinsous75 a dit:


> La solution est simple mais pas dite dans le manuel :
> 
> Il faut que tu réinitialise ton enceinte en cliquant pendant 10 secondes sur le bouton bluetooth jusqu'au bip (dit dans le manuel) mais AUSSI que tu appuie pendant 10 seconde sur le bouton "mute" (couper le son) jusqu'à ce que tous les voyant lumineux s'allument pour réinitialiser ton enceinte.
> Après tu peux jumeler sans souci !
> A plus


Mille mercis ! J'étais en train de tourner en rond et en bourrique parce que mon MacBook Pro ne reconnaissait pas ce nouveau Bose SoundLink (bref il blue toussait comme un aveugle sourd et muet). J'ai appuyé sur la touche BT (après avoir lu ailleurs qu'il fallait appuyer sur MUTE) et miracolo mamma ! Ça marche !
PS. : bon, maintenant, il ne me reste plus qu'à faire la peau de mon nouveau Samsung Galaxy S2, ah que non mais !


----------



## saramedicis (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
je suis sur un MacBook 10.4 et j'essaie en vain de me connecter à cette même enceinte en vain.
J'ai bien suivi le protocole ci-dessus mais rien à faire, l'appareil est identifié, reconnu mais ne se connecte pas.
J'ai même téléchargé la mise-à-jour sur le site BOSE mais toujours rien.

Auriez-vous des nouvelles idées pour régler ce problème?
Merci


----------



## mpsound (5 Juillet 2018)

il faut faire une mise à jour
branche ton enceinte sur ton ordi en USB et va sur http://btu.bose.com/?p=-1#section=start ... et la mise à jour se fera toute seule et ça remarchera ! youpi !


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2018)

@mpsound
Depuis 7 ans, je pense que le problème est résolu. Youpi !


----------

